# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  import export de base mysql avec Java

## Tanebisse

Bonjour,
Je m'tonne de n'avoir rien trouv (du moins rien de concluant)  ce sujet, alors je vous pose la question ici : Comment faire un dump d'une base de donnes MySQL en Java ? Le but tant en export de rcuprer un fichier *.sql pour l'importer par la suite.

----------


## Tanebisse

J'ai essay a 


```

```

Mais a ne fonctionne pas, je ne connais pas bien la mthode "exec" donc je ne sais pas trop si mon paramtre est correct.

----------


## guigui5931

Pour ce qui est de faire un dump je ne sais pas si c'est possible par contre pour ce qui est de la classe RunTime tu as un tutoriel trs bien fait ici

----------


## Tanebisse

Merci ce tuto m'a l'air parfait.

----------

